

Show HN: Gittask – Get Paid to Work on Open Source - matthewmueller
https://gittask.com/developer

======
nicolasehrhardt
I was actually delighted to read a blog post explaining that some people
actually live off gittip these days[1]. I hope that these guys can make it
even easier for developers to live off of open-source work.

Note: I wish the y=10% bounty for the top x contributors could be adjustable
(depending on the size of the project 10% could be a lot, you may also want to
adjust x).

[1] 2014 - [https://medium.com/inside-gratipay/gittip-year-
two-a220308d4...](https://medium.com/inside-gratipay/gittip-year-
two-a220308d4ec9)

~~~
fiatjaf
If you're interested in the idea of living off of open-source work you should
check [http://snowdrift.coop/](http://snowdrift.coop/)

------
dbrianj
This is great! I've been looking for a way to actually monetize all of the
skills I've learned using various open source libraries. Wonder if this could
be it.

------
ramu_patil
I find this is a great way to honor the efforts of people who contribute to
Open Source and motivate others to do so. Good job!

------
abpai
Great way to make money doing what you're already doing!

------
fiatjaf
I don't understand it.

